
Programming the Blockchain in C# - kiyanwang
https://github.com/ProgrammingBlockchain/ProgrammingBlockchain
======
brudgers
The book on Gitbook:
[https://programmingblockchain.gitbooks.io/programmingblockch...](https://programmingblockchain.gitbooks.io/programmingblockchain/content/)

